# liv.52 dosage



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ive gone and misplaced my leaflet and all the writing on the bottle is bloody foriegn. gis a clue guys


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ive seen various types of the himalaain liv52, i think there is a fake circulating that has a sugar coated coating on the tablets. Anyone have any pics


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

nope mine aint sugar coated mate and theyre brown! so no clues on the dosage then?


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

I did 9 tabs per day, 3 with each of main meals. Also drink about 5 lirtes of water per day


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok mate. I was thinking 2 with a meal but Ill up it then.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

6 - 9 a day is fine.

If your running Adrol / Dianabol then 9.

Anything else, then 6 would be fine.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers paul, im on 35mg Dbol mate so Ill go with 9


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

yep 9 is good..

sugar coated liv.52??? wouldnt happen to be a red color with a 'H' on them would it??

my first batch were brown with no 'H'

second batch were burgendy with a 'H' - Fake

my new batch i just finished were sugar coated red with a 'H'


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

As far as i know the sugar coated ones are fake/copy.

The ones i bought direct from himalya website are brown herbal style tabs.

I have no idea why this would be faked to be honest, just heard that a fake was going round


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

theyre faked, cos they cost £13 retail per tub, and TBH id guess they cost about a quidish to make a tub!


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

well they seemed to have done the trick for me although i must admit nothing like the brown 1's.. thanks for that feed guys


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, mine are brown mate, I thought the red ones were laxatives, been on the loo more often lol????


----------



## LiverSupport (Dec 21, 2007)

> Ive gone and misplaced my leaflet and all the writing on the bottle is bloody foriegn. gis a clue guys


The recommended dose is 2-3 tablets 3 times a day. And i would be really careful of where you source your Liv.52 from. There are alot of fakes out there which do more damage than good. We specialise in its distribution, see my signature for more details.



> my first batch were brown with no 'H'
> 
> second batch were burgendy with a 'H' - Fake
> 
> my new batch i just finished were sugar coated red with a 'H'


The actual legit tablets should be red with a "H" on them.



> theyre faked, cos they cost £13 retail per tub


Thats right. we sell them at £11.99 each (buy 3 get 1 free) or if you bulk buy (20 or more) £7.19 each. All with free worldwide delivery.

See signature for more details

.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Why are you dragging up threads from a year ago?


----------



## craig306 (May 10, 2006)

...to advertise their products!!   lol


----------

